
Google modifies First Click Free policy from 5 to 3 Articles per day - cdubzzz
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2015/09/first-click-free-update.html
======
bsimpson
In their Questions and Answers section, they forgot "WTF is First Click
Free?!"

I realize that I can Google for it, but they still should include a synopsis
in the post itself.

~~~
cheepin
For the lazy:

"It is possible to limit the number of free articles that a Google News reader
can access via First Click Free. A user coming from the domain [ _.google._ ]
must be able to see a minimum of 3 articles per day."

[https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40543?hl=en](https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40543?hl=en)

~~~
iridium127
First click implies one... not 3 or 5... why not make it zero and be done with
it?

~~~
drdeca
"First three" is not a contradiction.

~~~
iridium127
there should be a "S" at the end of click then.... "First clicks" ...

------
abhv
And what about incognito-mode ? Does that by-pass the 3-free limit, or does
Google ignore incognito-mode to make the click determination?

~~~
tedunangst
Google does not make the click determination.

~~~
waqf
Google determines whether or not the determination is First Click Free-
compliant, no?

So they could make incognito-mode-based bypasses required … or forbidden …

~~~
tedunangst
The linked article clearly says they don't decide how to count. Maybe they get
involved if there's "cheating" but there's no rule that you can get more than
three clicks by typing xyzzy.

